
Linux++ [Issue 22] with Hayden Barnes of Canonical and WSL - londoed
https://frontpagelinux.com/news/linux-plusplus-issue-22/
======
techntoke
> So, whenever Google is mentioned in more tech-savvy communities like those
> that support Linux and FOSS, its name usually makes people shudder. Even so,
> it is impossible to deny the work that Google has done on making open-source
> software a standard today. With massive open source projects like
> Kubernetes, TensorFlow, Go, and Flutter, many other once-FOSS-allergic
> companies have realized the importance of the open-source model and have
> followed in Google’s footsteps, including other tech powerhouses like
> Facebook, Amazon, and even Microsoft.

Forgot Android and Chromium. Also, people shudder at Canonical too these days.

Also, I don't think kernel contributions using GitHub or GitLab would be a
good thing. See SourceHut if you want things done properly:

[https://sourcehut.org](https://sourcehut.org)

Also, his site here:

[https://git-send-email.io/](https://git-send-email.io/)

